

A Cyprus university is first in the world to accept bitcoin - alexmic
http://www.businessinsider.com/cyprus-university-bitcoin-tuition-2013-11

======
kyriakos
I'm quite surprised this happened in my country where people are usually
afraid to embrace new technology.

